# How much does your poodle sleep?



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

I always wonder what Milo does when I'm not home.

Well,
I've been home the entire day and literally he's been curled up ASLEEP.

I'm actually a little concerned...I would say he's been up and moving for less than 1 hr total today.

Then again we did do a lot of traveling this weekend and I'm tired, so I know he probably is too. :ahhhhh:

What about your poodles? How much do they sleep?


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, Jack is 18 weeks. Over the weekend our boys were here and we stayed up very late and had a lot of activity during Sat, Sun and Monday. Jack slept quite a bit to recover, the girls did too, but not as much as Jack! 
You said you've been moving, I think Milo is just recovering from all the happenings!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Not freaking enough! Besides when she's sick, I'd say Maddy rarely sleeps during the day except around 7 p.m. when it's cuddle time and she. must. be. on. my. lap. At that point she won't take no for an answer and will follow me around and start clambering up even when there isn't a lap really (like if I'm squatting to pick something up). However the other day I checked on her outside and I was shocked; she was sitting on the grass! Very unlike her. Indy would likely nap a lot more if Maddy didn't live here too, but as it is she doesn't sleep much during the day either. But maybe that's changing! Maybe they're growing up finally! The sitting on the grass episode might indicate that  Or...hm. Maybe she had just swallowed that big rock.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I WISH mine would sleep when I go to work! The counter surfing is driving me bats. I am trying to relieve his anxiety when we leave. (only 2-3 hrs at a time). He hates being away from us but he has two cats to keep him company. 
My boy sleeps when we do and even if we nap. He naps allot too. He seems to have bouts of high energy then sleep time. After 7:30pm he is a sleepy boy. He is 13 months old.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I am primarily a stay at home Mom, so I am home with the kids and dogs a lot. Dusty's theory seems to be "when in doubt, sleep". If there is nothing exciting happening around the house, he is perfectly content to nap most of the day...he is always ready to get up and go if he gets the chance, he loves to run in the yard, go for walks, or hop in the car and he does talk my little dog into a game of tug intermittently throughout the day, but if I'm busy cooking/cleaning/computer work/whatever, he is content to sleep nearby (or under my feet).


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Good question! : ) Amala sleeps for about 6-9 hours during the day, and Lumi sleeps a few hours less. I'm trying to get her into a sleepier routine like her sister, though. They both sleep a good 8 hours at night with me, too. Really interesting question, though, as I've been putting a lot of work into teaching Lumi to sleep more as I recently started thinking she's been sleep deprived all her life! She seemed to never sleep since puppyhood, and she's always been very clingy. Up until a couple months ago, she would only sleep while in my lap or arms or in my bed at night. She was hyper-vigilant, and always staring at/leaning on/clinging to me, with some sort of need I could never quite meet or figure out. I've since concluded that she was *begging* me to sit still so she could curl up with me and get some much-desired rest!! I've been working for months on teaching her that she can go to her crate all on her own and sleep whenever she wants, and she's finally getting it, and getting hours more sleep every day than she used to. Her attitude and behavior has been improving across the board, and I've been wondering at the connection between proper sleep and relaxation, and "behavior problems" or stress in dogs. I'm really interested in following this thread and finding out more about our pups' sleeping habits!!


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

He woke up thirty minutes ago and has been running around like a chicken with his head cutoff since...

Haha, I guess he made up for his sleepy day.

It's funny to see 10 minutes of running around in circles followed by being passed out for 2 minutes and repeat!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph sleeps from about 8:30pm to 6:00-6:30 am....that is pretty much it unless we've gone for a 2+ hour off leash hike or something. During the day he lays around, awake, waiting. He gets up, wanders, flops back down, stairs at me, throws his own ball down the stairs and fetches it back up so he can drop it again, flops down to stare at me, gets up plays with toys, flops down...sigh, still nothing fun, huh mom? Asks to be let out, does high speed laps, comes back in stares at me... I think my boy miiiight be on the higher energy side though.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Both of mine sleep all night on my bed (c 11.30pm - 7.30am). When they wake up they go out in the garden for pees and poos, gobble breakfast, and snooze on my knee while I have coffee. They follow me into the bathroom, and snooze/look out of the window, then around 9.30 go out for around an hour's walk. Then, barring anything exciting, they snooze for a few more hours, interspersed with following me if I go into the garden, or the kitchen, or anywhere else hopeful, or occasionally staring at me with that pleading look until I provide a really good game involving treats. Another good walk in the afternoon, a snooze till suppertime, a mad half hour instigated by Sophy, and more snoozing till it is time to go in the garden before bed... I sometimes wonder if we are not all a tad _too_ relaxed around here!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Mine wake around 6:30 am but doze on and off till 7:30. Then they're up until 10:30 and sleep about 2 hrs. Play for 3 more hrs. Nap until 5pm and then are up until kennel time at 10-11 pm. I work from home so someone is always here with them. If my husband and daughter go to the park during the day then they'll sleep while she's gone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

